# ivomec



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

I have not used Ivomec in a while, and I had a question about it. I know different people have different measurements, I was always taught .1cc for every 10 lbs. 

My question is can you store this at room temp? We kept ours in the cooler, but I was just curious.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Laney Lejeune said:


> I have not used Ivomec in a while, and I had a question about it. I know different people have different measurements, I was always taught .1cc for every 10 lbs.
> 
> My question is can you store this at room temp? We kept ours in the cooler, but I was just curious.


HI Laney

At the top right corner is the WDF search forum.
"Ivomec" comes up in 25 topics


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Laney
> 
> At the top right corner is the WDF search forum.
> "Ivomec" comes up in 25 topics



Ditto. 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/online-pet-meds-19651/

http://www.ehow.com/how_5019696_use-ivomec-wormer-dogs.html

http://reviews.ebay.com/Don-apos-t-...ventative-for-dogs_W0QQugidZ10000000001499295

I'm all for going around Big Pharma when I can, but in some instances (like the off-label use of this med) the layperson advice was so bad (such as being off by an entire decimal place) that it seems much safer to say "ask your vet -- spring for that advice and _then_ start the money-saving."


----------



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, once I posted this, I noticed that and was like "Hello!!"


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

.... definantly keep it cool.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Thank you for not giving dosage instructions.
> 
> I think we (mods, admin) probably miss some posts about off-label RX use, but WDF policy since 2006 has been that there's no RX "prescribing" on the board.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Read directions on label - that's why they put them on it. 

My bottle says (Noromectin) 
Store at 15-30C (or for us that don't understand the metric system) 59-86 F

I vaguely remember the Ivomec brand saying to store out of direct sunlight as well.

I store mine in a cabinet out of little grabby children fingers reach.


----------



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

ashley, I was pretty sure you could store it at room temp, I am guessing that people store it in a cooler to make it last longer, at least thats what I got from doing some research, but I will definitely do like it says.


----------



## Laney Lejeune (Apr 22, 2011)

Spoke with my vet today, he recommends cooler.


----------

